# Extension de cables para Celufijo o Telular



## Mushito (Dic 30, 2006)

Bueno, no es tanto así.
Mi problema es que tengo un celular en lugar donde la señal de celular no llega, en condiciones normales, para ello tuve que instalar una antena yagui, cuyo cable no puede tener mas de 1 metro de largo para evitar atenuación por cable.
Desde ese punto hasta la oficina hay como 100 metros. He probado con un hand set para extender el micrófono y el audífono hasta 10 metros y funciona.
Las  preguntas son: ¿como llevo para 100 metros? ¿existe otra forma de llevar la comunicación desde el celular hasta el hand set?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 30, 2006)

existe esto

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MEC-2117604-base-celular-3gsm-_JM_

y si buscas hay menos sofisticados

Saludos


----------

